#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Radio cambium epmp 1000 hotspot

## elisat

ola amigos da under linux estou com dificuldade para configurar um epmp 1000 cambium hotpot gostaria que alguem min ajudasse desde ja agradeço

----------

